# What do you look for in a man/woman?



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm bored and thought this should be pretty interesting

I like my guys manly, real looking, and country. I'm talking farm raised, drive on dirt roads and work with cattle and have rough rugged hands that know what hard work is! I like men who know how to fight as well, and that know how to hunt and fish. And they must be into dogs!!! Seeing how I plan on having a yard of Bulldogs one day, he better like them!

I like guys that are over 5'9 and are well built and stocky.....

Basically I just described my fiancee lol
He's 5'9, 250 pounds of muscle, and a total farm boy . He's a Rottweiler man, grew up with them and what not, but he's learning about Bulldogs as well and is learning quick! He's already asking about taking my future dogs hog hunting . And he loves fishing and hunting and he's like awesome at material arts as well too!

Here's what he looks like:


















**Also the dog in the pics belongs to a member on a another forum....she's a direct daughter off of Gr. Ch. Blackjack**

So what do you guys look for in a man/women?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hell you described me to the T


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, the main thing I look for in a man, whether it's long term relationship, or just friendship, is for him to be completely honest and forthcoming with me! That's the most important to me... if I can't trust you, then we have nothing to talk about! The man I deal with should like dogs, or at least tolerate my passion for them. He doesn't have to agree with me, as long as he's willing to learn about them from my standpoint. Not had a problem in this area so far. I prefer my men tall, dark and handsome, and well rounded when it comes to worldly knowledge. He doesn't have to be a jack of all trades, but knowing enough about everything to hold a decent conversation helps! I didn't have my dad most of my life, but I did have a father figure 95% of the time, so I don't look for a man to be my father..now, with that said, my husband is 21 yrs older than me (yes, old enough to be my daddy, but he don't treat me like a child, thankfully)! I'm very independent and knowledgable about a lot of things that alot of women aren't (no offense to anybody), i.e., I know how to build a house, I know how to put a roof up, I know how to install carpet correctly, I know how to work on vehicles (for the most part.. some areas I haven't worked in yet), I know how to put up fences, etc. I know a little bit about electrical work, both in the home and in a vehicle, I'm not too savvy when it comes to the repair and building of computers, but I've got some idea of it, and I can find my way around the net and build websites and stuff like that too. I mainly look for a man who shares the same interests as me in life.. raising our children, living happily and being somewhat healthy (we do eat a lot of junk food). Well, with that said.. I think I covered all bases here, lol.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

this should be fun......


I look for a woman that doesnt have to be told twice. Super hot and sexy,never has a headache, can cook and clean, wash clothes ect. Doesnt have to be very smart just know how to say yess sir, anything else. Anything less I could just stay single......


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

i like the chicks from jersey shore but without the b*tch attitude


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like Tall, stocky computer nerds who likes animals.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lolz y'alls are funny  And also, Andy you crack me up. I definitely wouldn't be the woman for you, i'd kick your arse!!!

LETS SEEEEEEEE. In a man, I like someone that is honest with me and straight to the point. Doesn't dilly dally around the point, just tells me straight up, and i will obviously do the same for him. Someone funny that I can stand to be around for a long period of time, that also has a low key personality to them and doesn't mind if we just chill and watch a movie rather than go out partying and "clubbing" lolz. I don't do much partying and i do not go "clubbing" so, hopefully they wouldn't mind something like that lolz. Someone smart that is dedicated to their dreams and has ambitions. As far as looks go, tall is a must for me, although i am short when i say tall i'm thinking like 5'11" minimum , doesn't have to have like a super great in shape body but i'd prefer he wasn't like... super outta shape as well. Also would prefer someone that knows how to dress himself in the morning without looking completely embarrassing hahaha. My hubby is obviously just like this, but these have always been things I look out for, even when I was single


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Physical or personality-wise?

I think physically, I tend to evaluate what I see as I see it. Generally, the guys I've gone for in the past are at least several inches taller than me (like 5'10" to over 6') and have dark hair & eyes. I don't require ripped since I'm not there myself, but I do like strong arms and chest. Something to lean against and wrap yourself up in, ya know?  And thick hair is a plus, but not necessarily an abundance of facial hair. Smelling good is always a plus. (I sniffed an ad for some cologne the other day and ended up sneaking it away into my bedroom. ) I mean we all get stinky -- I'm typing this in dirty dog working clothes -- but afterward we should find our way to the shower.

I'm kinda Hallmark in that personality makes a huge difference. I would walk away from a tall, dark n' handsome if he was a total plick, but I might go for the scrawny, fair-haired guy if he had a winning personality. There are a lot of guys that I'm not instantly attracted to, but when I've hung out with them for a while it starts to build. All my life I've struggled not to crush on my friends. A compatible personality is a complete turn-on.

I'm a bit err, youthful for my age, so I tend to look at guys who are able to express their fun-loving, spontaneous side. Ideal guy would like physical affection without being smothering. (Hey, I like to cuddle, too. But sometimes I'd rather sit on the other end of the couch and just put my feet on you, okay? LOL) I like a guy who is interested in fitness; not a gym freak but fit and active (and thus able to help me keep working towards my goals as well). I've always wanted a guy with a pickup truck because those are just sexy.

I would love to find someone that doesn't care if I drink on a Friday night, can go out and tear it up on the weekends, but who still gets up on Monday and goes to work and pays his bills. It'd need to be someone who can be a true partner and understand that I suck at being a submissive housewife. But the balancer is, he'd have to be able to stand up to me because sooner or later I will step out of line and need to be told off. I'd rather have a brief scuffle and some make-up sex than be with a guy who sits there all weenie while I just get more pissed off. LOL!

Of course, must enjoy the company of dogs. I mean, duh. I'd love to find my soul mate (_*some*_day, not _*to*_day) in a fellow bulldogger. It'd be nice not to have to explain the attaction to sitting in a dusty horse barn on the weekends. Pre-requisites are titles and health-testing! LOL! Just kidding. (Although would I have a hard time loving someone who didn't? I'd hope they could be brought around with time. Ahem.)


Can you tell I've been thinking about this a bit? Been sleeping by myself for a year and a half and it gives me lots of time to think about what I want and need. Filed for my official-type divorce last month since buttmunch never did. And I think once that's all finalized, I'll be more than ready to go out and have a little fun. 

You know? I think I need to get some updated pictures of myself. In case there are any hot guys on here that wanna talk to me.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> You know? I think I need to get some updated pictures of myself. In case there are any hot guys on here that wanna talk to me.


GET 'EM LINDSAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like southern women.
First and for most they must believe in God, if not then I don't consider.
They have to be able to cook thats a *must* and clean.
They have to have a good personalty.
They have to have a *big* butt I don't like them little.
I don't like them lazy, must like to work.
I like women that can joke and/or take jokes cause I'm a joker.
And like OldFort stated they gotta be hot and sexy 

Last but not least they gotta be game lol

The woman I'm with now(Wife) has all that I mentioned above so I'm good.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good thread!!
I like men who are older than me, grey hair and sexy, Oh yeah baby!! I have been like that since I as really young I must have a daddy complex!! lol 
I also tend to like the bad boys you think I would learn my lesson. I like guys who are the life of the party and a little bit of a prick (not to me just other ppl!)
I too like a manly man not someone who is metro sexual... ick! If I wanted that I would be a lesbian! Smelling good is always a must you can be manly and take care of yourself.

I also need someone who can call me on my BS and put up with a pushy alpha b*tch like myself. I do laundry if you tell me your out of clothes and I will make dinner a few times of the month. I do not do dishes and I am not a push over, my word goes but from time to time I will let you think you made a decision! lol

You must like bulldogs and follow my rules for taking care of them, you must let me go to dogs shows without you all the time and stay home and watch the dogs and now baby. And you must be a great lover and kisser, if not I do not care if your Brad Pitt your out the door!

Basically I described my husband! lol He is an arse, loud mouthed, sexy, grey haired, manly man that loves to cook! I come home from work and he has dinner ready for me even when he works late. I take care of the dogs and my business and I stay out of his kitchen! It's a good arrangement and those that have met him know we fight like cats and dogs sometimes but man do we love each other! Some ppl I think were just meant to be! I met him while I was a vet tech, he was a tech too and had APBT's his whole life. It was love at first sight!


















sexy even bald! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice hubby, Lisa!  hahahhaa.

OH. i forgot to add- has to be good with children! cuz i'm not very good with children, and i'll probably always be like that other than with my own children so he's gotta be good enough to cover for me!!
my hubby with his nephew:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!I could go on and on....... j/k

Physically the man needs to be tall.At least probably 6 feet tall.He needs to have nice strong arms.I've been known to get a little hmmm hmmm over a guys nice arms and hands.He doesn't have to be in perfect shape,but can't be like 100 lbs overweight.I love tats on a guy.The more the better.If a guy has a full sleeve or two,then it's on!I like longer hair on guys.Especially if it's past his shoulders.I prefer southern men.Love that accent!

Personality wise he has to be into alot of the same things that I am.Especially music.I listen to music almost all day.If he doesn't like the same music,it won't work.And I can't stand rap music.
He has to be a manly man.Know what it means to work and take care of his family.I'll take care of everything else,all he has to do is work.
Be a man and stick up for me and defend my honor if it comes into question.Be ready to throw down and beat someones arse for me,cause I'd be willing in the drop of a hat to do it for you.ANd honesty.Just tell me what you want to do and ok you can do it.DOn't try to go behind my back.You want to go to a strip club,fine,go.Hey maybe I'll even go with you.But if I'm not in the mood then go on.WHatever.Just come home to me and don't make it a nightly habit and we're good.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry but I'm a simple man, I only require that they accepet the idea that I own pitbulls and that they aren't going anywheres, but hey if she's willing to do dishes and diapers then I'm game for the rest (cooking, laundry, cleaning the house, yard work stuff like that)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

so if my husband does not work out can I give you a call Marky? LMAO  

And Megan thanks yours is not too bad but too young for my taste 

I LOVE a guy with tattoos but my man has virgin skin Guess you can't always get what you want up:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> GET 'EM LINDSAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Iz done. I had to make a new album.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

this has to be 1 of the most diverse forums i been on. So many different members who share the same love..

awesome


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok serious....


I like a woman that shares some of my intrest. Must be a hard worker, I hate lazy. Dependable and while I hope she needs me must be able to stand on her own two feet. Smart and funny with a good sense a humour. Looks, I like brunettes but blondes are ok. I dated one redhead and she scared me. I want a woman who will take care of her home, I will help but I dont want to do it all.

My wife is more than I could have ever picked for myslef. I got lucky!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> so if my husband does not work out can I give you a call Marky? LMAO


Sure..  But which part would my needed expertease be taken in?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> ...Dependable and while I hope she needs me must be able to stand on her own two feet. ... I want a woman who will take care of her home, I will help but I dont want to do it all.


That's a really good way to describe how I feel about myself. I have a hard time putting it into words, probably because I want to make it sound more eloquent than it really is. LOL!

When I got married I gave up my job to move out-of-state with the hubby. Later got discouraged being unable to find a job. Got *really* frustrated when he started taking my car during the day because his were perpetually bustified, and in return he would leave me a mess at the house. I would call to ask where he was hiding the hammer/drill/etc and he would say "just wait 'til I get home and I'll do it." I started to resent him for my loss of independence. Realized after he left that my 20s (which I spent with him) left me very unprepared to fend for myself. It was a hard lesson to learn.

I have no problem needing someone for support, companionship, to help share the workload. But to be a true exclusive housewife, stay home, chase the critters all day, cook and clean, meet hubby with pipe and slippers... that takes a particular kind of woman I think. It just made me feel worthless and then I failed at all the stuff I was supposed to be doing while I stayed home. Let's just say my dogs were always well-worked and I was active on about 17 message boards back then, but that was about it. LOL!

OP, tell me if you think I'm derailing this thread and I'll stop. I just find the relationship stuff all very interesting and its stuff that's been simmering in my brain for a while.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Accepeting the fact that I own pits, and how I work them is a total must! Example: about a year or so ago I found a girl and we started to talk and get close, then I introduced her to Uno, and well she didn't like the idea of me owning a pitbull, thought they where viscious man eating dogs, she told me it was her or the dog. Can you guess who I picked?  Let's just say that that it's now going on 4 years single, and untill I can find that girl who'll accepet that I own this breed, and work them in my own way, I'll stay single. =P But this topic is very neat, I mean you get to see everyone's interest in men/women, I think it was very cool of Muttkip to make it.  But back to the OP, I think if I honesty it'd have to be personality, and accepeting my dogs, gotta have both can't have just one.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

LOL! That's another problem. The men who talk all the sense are always somewhere else.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm...what I look for in a guy. Let's see here. 
When it comes to appearance, I am unlike most women because I like my guys on the shorter side...5'5-5'10! They need love too just like us girls that aren’t stick thin Barbies that guys usually seem to want! I have just always had a thing for the short & stocky guys. MMM big muscles and Affliction shirts…or any of the more fitting muscle shirts  I like knowing I have a man that can protect me! I love tattoos, but meaningful ones. I do not/will not ever like long or shaggy hair on guys. If your hair looks like a dirty rats nest or takes more time to manage than mine, we have a serious problem! Hair color doesn’t matter. I don’t like facial or chest hair. Smelling good is always a plus. There are a few colognes that I just love and if I smell them…AHH!!! 

I want a guy that is funny and can make me laugh a lot, knows when to be serious, honest, caring, loyal, loving, doesn’t expect the woman to do everything for him because I’ll be working all day too and I can handle doing things for myself…I mean really, it’s 2010 you can clean and cook for yourself sometimes. He MUST have a job and a vehicle. I like guys that can drink and have fun on weekends but don’t get too out of control. I’ve dated one crazy, heavy boozer and would never want to go through that again so they need to be able to handle themselves. They must like spending time with my puppy. I like guys that can show they are into me around their friends…butt slaps, holding hands, or putting arms around me is always fun  

I cannot stand when guys are clingy. I want someone that can hang out with their friends and let me hang out with mine with enough trust to believe I am just out having a good time with the girls. We don’t have to speak every hour of the day or spend every day together. I honestly believe that we don’t know what love truly is until we spend time apart and have the ability to miss the person and test the love. My ex was in the Marines and we spent so much time apart. That time made our love grow so much stronger ….it was when he was actually home that he got crazy and things ended. :-/ 

Maybe one day I’ll find a guy with some of the things I prefer!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Elaborate Lindsay?  I just woke up so I'm very slow right now. loll


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Somewhere else = Florida vs TX and so on. Have some coffee and take your time waking up. I'm going back to bed for an hour before I have to start cleaning dog rooms. LOL!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh!  I don't like coffee more of a hot coco person, wish I could head back to bed, but Thor wants to play, and Titan is being a nipper and keeps nipping me since I'm falling asleep before him. LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Sure..  But which part would my needed expertease be taken in?


My husband calls himself the unpaid kennel help, that's what I need! lol
But he does have perks!



x-Marky-x said:


> Accepeting the fact that I own pits, and how I work them is a total must! Example: about a year or so ago I found a girl and we started to talk and get close, then I introduced her to Uno, and well she didn't like the idea of me owning a pitbull, thought they where viscious man eating dogs, she told me it was her or the dog. Can you guess who I picked?  Let's just say that that it's now going on 4 years single, and untill I can find that girl who'll accepet that I own this breed, and work them in my own way, I'll stay single. =P But this topic is very neat, I mean you get to see everyone's interest in men/women, I think it was very cool of Muttkip to make it.  But back to the OP, I think if I honesty it'd have to be personality, and accepeting my dogs, gotta have both can't have just one.


Man I hear what your saying, I was dating this guy and he did not like my dogs, came to my house and kicked my dog off the couch and not in a nice way. MAN he didn't realize I could get crazy real quick! I told him to get the Bleep out of my house and he was so shocked it took him a min to figure out I was serious. LMAO



bahamutt99 said:


> LOL! That's another problem. The men who talk all the sense are always somewhere else.


Back off Lindsay I read about him first! I need a back up! LMAO 
really I might know some single gals that are into pits in FL. Let me think on it.

There you go we need a dating section in the forum for all the single ppl! :woof:


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

A back up?  Is that all I'll ever be to you?! JUST A BACK UP?! Please, no fighting over me! (I'm loling as I post this. >.<) Dating section? o.o I think Muttkip is trying to play match maker. =P


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> There you go we need a dating section in the forum for all the single ppl! :woof:


Ohhh no we do not need forum member relations again lmao..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is what reddoggy looks for in a woman


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!! OMG! Ya'll are just crazy! Marky, looks like you'll be everybody's back up plan, lol! I'm with ya'll on this one... as I said in my previous post, I'm very independent, but I do appreciate a man who will back me up when need be! I've been with the boozing, abusive type before and they didn't protect me, didn't care if someone disrespected me, and didn't seem proud to be with me, though I tended to their every need, on top of working a full time job! I guess I wasn't good enough for them... AHEM... They weren't good enough for me! The man I've got now, though we do argue and have our disagreements, he's VERY protective of me, and don't let nobody disrespect me! He gives me the space I need/want to be my own person, but he's there in a moment's notice if I need him. He don't like me closing the laundromat by myself at night, so he's there every night I work, and plays security guard, and helps me clean and whatnot. He doesn't have to follow me everywhere I go, but he's always attracted to me.. even in the dead heat of the day.. he has no problem holding my hand, rubbing my back, or telling a man to "keep his eyes where they belong" and not to stare at me too long, lol! He's not a jealous person, and doesn't mind the male friends/associates I have and talk to. He's clean, and comes to me to have his hair cut... he says he'd rather have me do it than pay someone else to do it and mess it up, lol. I can give him a fade, tape him up, tighten up his beard and mustache and he's ready to go! He don't wear cologne, but that's ok b/c I'm not big on perfume either. Soap and deodorant, and good cocoa butter lotion is all either one of us need, lol. While he's not crazy about this breed of dog, he's willing to learn and tolerate them for my sake, as do I with his wrestling craze!! He likes all kinds of music, but prefers metal and rock, and while I can appreciate that type of music, I prefer R&B, Hip Hop and Rap, and we meet in the middle. We're a perfect fit for each other, or so it seems. The main thing we argue about is parenting... he says I'm too strict on the kids, and I say he's not strict enough! But, we compromise and we're good.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Wait! Are you agreeing with them?! Guess I should be flattered?  But come on now, a back up plan? We gotta think of a different title then "back up plan" lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

WTF, Lisa? You don't get a back-up. I need a headliner. LOL! 

Dating section might be fun in a long-distance kind of way. I think on most forums you're lucky if you have a handful of posters in your area.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Now I'm a headliner? Gosh, I'm getting all kinda titles now! LOL, you girls are gonna end up making my day.. Hell, ya'll even have me blushing! >.<


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO ok not back up just my sancho! LMAO No I'm happily married and have a baby due in October. ALright Lindsay you can have him....

No really I think I do have some single lady friends in FL I will have to hook you up! lol
You need to become a VIP things get crazy up there in the vip room!

And yes jon we already know if it has a pulse and ovaries it is your type!!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO ok not back up just my sancho! LMAO No I'm happily married and have a baby due in October. ALright Lindsay you can have him....
> 
> No really I think I do have some single lady friends in FL I will have to hook you up! lol
> You need to become a VIP things get crazy up there in the vip room!
> ...


Yeah, I'm getting VIP next month.. But now you got me scared. LOL Ya'll done making me blush now? Hey now, you just can't pawn me off like that, even though I'm not complaining..  But why me?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Yeah, I'm getting VIP next month.. But now you got me scared. LOL Ya'll done making me blush now? Hey now, you just can't pawn me off like that, even though I'm not complaining..  But why me?


Really that made me LOL!:rofl: man in VIP we are going to have fun with YOU! lol


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Really that made me LOL!:rofl: man in VIP we are going to have fun with YOU! lol


Come on now, you gotta be gentle with me! I'm glad I have provided you with some sort of laughter.  But you don't wanna go scaring me away now do you?


----------

